# If you get a DV Lottery visa/Green Card, what happens next?



## JESSJAME5 (Oct 27, 2011)

Read over in another thread (no one replied to my question on it..) about there being a trick question at the Consulate interview in order to be granted the Green Card visa in the DV Lottery process. 

The "trick question" was if you intend on coming back to Australia. If you say yes, I take it you won't be granted the visa? What does this mean as far as living back in Australia in the future? If you had to come back to live/stay long-term in some kind of emergency or something?

I haven't been selected for the visa this time round, it was only my first time in the draw. But I'm on my 2nd year now, not that it makes my chances any better but I'm still young and long-term I don't know where in the world I want to be living. I just know that right now, I don't want to be living in Australia, and I do want to be in the US. But what if in 3-5+ years I feel like returning to Aus long term?? Do I then have to give up my green card for the US? 

I'm presuming returning for visits to Australia as often as possible, would be no problem though, right?


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

If/when you have a green card, you cannot stay outside the US for longer than 12 months. (There are some exceptions)

If the officer at the POE detects that you were away for longer than 12 months, he might confiscate your GC and send you back.

Short stays/visits outside the US will not be an issue.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

But....if, after recieving your GC you apply for citizenship (5 years of permanent reidency) , as a US citizen you can come and go as you please.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

a) You might win a Green Card application. Not a Green Card on a silver platter.
b) You have to apply for it, fullfill the requirements and then go through the interview process.
c) A Green Card is considered a step to US citizenship and holders are encouraged to apply for it within the given time of 5 years minus 90 days.
d) You can live in the US with just a Green Card but there are some restrictions and this is being actively discouraged.


----------



## JESSJAME5 (Oct 27, 2011)

twostep said:


> a) You might win a Green Card application. Not a Green Card on a silver platter.
> b) You have to apply for it, fullfill the requirements and then go through the interview process.
> c) A Green Card is considered a step to US citizenship and holders are encouraged to apply for it within the given time of 5 years minus 90 days.



I know it's only that you win the chance to apply.. I'm just trying to sort out all these extra things I didn't know about so that I know if I want to keep applying for it or not every year..




> _d) You can live in the US with just a Green Card but there are some restrictions and this is being actively discouraged_


What are these restrictions causing it to be discouraged??


Thanks for the answers too everyone


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

JESSJAME5 said:


> I know it's only that you win the chance to apply.. I'm just trying to sort out all these extra things I didn't know about so that I know if I want to keep applying for it or not every year..
> 
> What are these restrictions causing it to be discouraged??
> 
> Thanks for the answers too everyone


You can read up on it on the official site.


USCIS - After a Green Card is Granted


----------



## Djack (May 15, 2012)

"Follow to join" and "accompany" what is the best choice for derivatives?
What are the cons et pros of these 2 options. 
Please help me to sort it out. I am sending new DSP and DS and need your help.

Thanks


----------



## bluerain (Oct 31, 2012)

My partner is thinking of applying for the green card lottery we are not married does that rule me out if she should win? Or can we marry between being accepted to apply and the interview?


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

You can marry IF she wins during the paperwork process


----------

